# Yellow River Bass Jan 12 2013



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Fished 9am to 2pm. Landed 12, missed another dozen or so in the river current. Water temps close to mid 60s in main river and creeks. That's so warm for this time of year. Seen lots of bass on the banks, lots of cruisers. The biggest we caught was this one right under 2 lbs. worms done the trick. we wouldve had 5 for 7 lbs. Not bad for the first time out in a month.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

I don't think that you've ever posted a bad bass fishing report. Great catch and keep slaying them man!


----------



## bassassassin (May 30, 2009)

Thanks for the report! :thumbsup:


----------

